

To the kid who tried to defraud me today - afaqurk

Today, I received two consecutive emails about a "weird" charge in NC via walmart.com. I live in NJ and rarely travel out of state. One of the emails was from walmart confirming two orders totaling more than $600 and another from my bank asking me to look into the suspicious activity. One of the charges was for a God of War package (awesome game but &#62;$300?!) and a samsung galaxy note (also &#62; $300).<p>I'm not mad or frustrated or worried (maybe I should be?). I was able to have my bank take care of it within 10 minutes and sent walmart.com an email as a heads up and took off all of my personal info from that account.<p>I'm a web developer and an avid HN reader so I should have known better than to have left a merchant account with a credit card attached on such a weak password (for shame!). It is my responsibility to make sure that such an important item (credit card number) is always looked after.<p>Tonight, I'm going to audit every merchant account I ever could have possible had a transaction with and close all of them or at the very least remove all credit card info.<p>And to the kid/guy who tried to make those charges - 
You have good taste. God of War is an awesome game and I've been thinking of buying the galaxy Note myself. I'm waiting for christmas to get an Xbox too. We probably would get along if it wasn't for the fact that you chose to steal.
======
brudgers
I recently had a card used at Walmart.com. The transaction processed through
an old account there [Yes, I shop at Walmart] using a current card from one of
the large credit card companies.

The thief purchased an online gift card and an electric razor sent shipped to
our address.

Because it took several hours for the charges to work their way through
Walmart's and the bank's systems to reconciliation, I suspect that the gift
card was resold before it was canceled. Razor arrived a few days later and was
returned.

My honey was upset. I didn't take it personally. She learned that Walmart is a
common target. We had a new card in our hands by 8am the next business day.

------
bmelton
You mention that you're a web developer -- do you host websites on Linode?

They were recently attacked and, at least from what I've heard, some credit
card details were leaked. You might want to check on that if so.

~~~
afaqurk
I don't use Linode but I'll keep that in mind. Thanks for the heads up.

